
Self Dividing Numbers Using Python - aogl
https://ao.gl/self-dividing-numbers-using-python/
======
eesmith
FWIW, this is A034838 in The On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences -
[https://oeis.org/A034838](https://oeis.org/A034838) , which also has
implementations in Python and other languages.

